# WT heck is this



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

I found these round balls in my Azureus tank. They are young only about 5 months old, they are fat and in good health. I saw these round balls and thought fungus or some mold I pulled them to check it out and they were in a hard ball form. They were moist like eggs when I broke them open and I noticed some wormish things moving around WT Heck is this?


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

My best guess is some type of slug or snail egg. I found a bunch like that and carefully put them in there own little hatchery because I thought they were salamander eggs (I had found them under a log). Much to my dismay, I was soon treated to the site of a bunch of bouncing baby slugs..............


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Thats so weird, I've had this tank going for over a year and have NEVER had a slug or snail. . . How the heck could happen? Nothings changed it the same as day one!!


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Any other ideas?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

2 very good bug ID forums.....


Ask What’s That Bug? | What's That Bug?

Welcome to BugGuide.Net! - BugGuide.Net


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

They kind of look like earwig eggs.


----------

